# Bodensee Campsites



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

Does anyone have any recommendations fror a family friendly campsite on the Bodensee?

I like the look of Gohren Am See - does anyone have any experience of it?

Thanks

Glacier


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Glacier,

We found the sites on Bodensee very busy and crowded. You might be better staying a little further back from the lake itself.
There is a decent one at Markdorf, a pleasant little town, within easy reach of the lake. It is a lovely area and the boat trips on Bodensee are spectacular.
I hope you enjoy your visit.
Best wishes,
Strathspey


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Glacier;

We usually use stellplatz on our travels but a few years ago we stayed at >>Campingpark Uberlingen<< on the northern shores of the lake, lovely site right on the bankside but if I remember correctly you have to pay a premium for a lakeside pitch.

To the south of the lake, you might like to try Reichenau Island (Insel Reichenau), once again we use the excellent stellplatz there but just around the corner is >>Camping Sandseele<< we didn't stay but it looked very nice and situated by the yacht club and the lake. The island itelf is very family friendly, take your bikes with you as there is a great cycle network around the island.

We have also stayed at >>Camping Himmelreich<< near Allensbach which is also in the >>MHF Database<< but I'd give that one a miss, it was a bit ramshackle and dirty.

pete


----------

